# Hi all, concerned about my spayed cat



## danielaflorit (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all,
I am new to this cat forum. I love cats, and I have one of my one. this is the main reason why I was looking for a forum like this. 
I took my 5years old female cat (Musa) to the animal services last friday and had her spayed. I had been wanting to do it since she was young but I was afraid that something may happen to her during the surgery.
well, I took her last friday, and all went well. she was spayed and she returned home that same day.
however, I have been monitoring her scar and all the pelvic area, and im concerned that she has these purple areas I assume are Hematomas. At first I thought it was normal, but now it has expanded and i'm worried. 
She does not have a vet, so, Im thinking about making an appointment with one, but I'm not sure if its normal and I am worrying too much, or if it's not normal and I should worry.
I would appreciate it if someone could share experiences about this, and tell me if this is normal or not.

by the way, other than that, she is all normal. she is eating, moving and doing everything as she normally has. she does not seem to be in pain, or anything. 
what do you guys thing?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Its hard to tell from pictures. Please make an appointment with a vet. You want to have omeone that can record all of her information, all of her shots, when she was sick..what antiobiotics were used etc. Etc. Please make sure she is not fussing with the stitches


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It looks like bruising to me, but it's difficult to tell from the photo. I've never had kitties bruise like that after a spay, but I know all cats are different. That bruising looks pretty extensive to me, so I would also recommend taking her to the vet just to be on the safe side. Even if she's an indoor only kitty, I would recommend taking her to the vet at least once a year just for a regular check up.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Daniela - does the animal services clinic you took her to provide a post-surgery followup check? The cost of mine included a post-op check, but I went through my vet clinic for it, so perhaps its different (it certainly wasn't cheap).

Bringing her to a vet seems like a good idea.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

That does not look like normal healing to me. I agree with the others. You should get your girl to a vet TODAY to have that incision checked.

Laurie


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If that were my cat I'd either be knocking on the door of the place that spayed her, or the e-vet.

That bruising, and the fact that it's spreading and not shrinking, suggests a serious issue to me.

It's possible it's something simple like a little extra bleeding...which would be pretty normal IMO for a 5 year old cat who was likely in some stage of heat when she got spayed (not pointing fingers, it's simply very very difficult to spay an adult female without her being in some stage of heat since their cycle is so short).

Yeah, you need to get her looked at ASAP.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have never seen bruising like that after a spay or neuter surgery. Definitely get it checked out by a vet to make sure she isn't bleeding internally.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How is Musa doing? Did you get her back to the vet??
Hope everything's ok!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh my I just had to pop into this thread the day my kitty is getting spayed.

Keep us updated! Poor kitty. Hope she's okay.


----------

